
Jodoro: Patent Discussions - denglish
http://www.jodoro.com/2008/09/patent-discussions.html
======
jwilliams
If you’re interested in intellectual property law, especially in the US, I
found this (free) MIT lecture series particularly useful:
[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-912January--IAP--2006/VideoLectures/index.htm) The focus is on
Copyright, but I found it a really great backgrounder on the US legal system
and Intellectual Property in general.

